# Corngreaves Hall, Cradley Heath, March 08 (Pic Heavy)



## diluted

So I was out scouting for locations with my camera, when my brother phoned me. I said I was in Cradley Heath, and he mentioned this massive building that he passes on his way to work called Corngreaves Hall. I followed his directions, and found it. Its the goldmine! I phoned Virusman26 and as soon as he turned up we ventured inside. 

Lots of photos... We started from the basement and worked our way up to the 2nd floor. Absolutely huge inside. After coming home and looking up more info on it, it seems that it was built around 1780. Evidence inside suggests that no repair work has been done since 1994, though there have been official visits inside as recent as 2006.
Don't think any urban explorers have been in before. 


















































We think that the mosaic floor below is original.
















Virusman26 found the plans/blueprints of the site in one room.
























































While we were on the 2nd floor we got spooked. I heard someone come in by the same route as us (not shown in these photos). We found out after that it was just kids who had gone in to drink a few cans of special brew, but to be safe, we left. I think when we came down the wooden stairs in our boots, we scared them more than they scared us as they went totally silent, but we figured its best to be safe so got out quickly and safely as we didn't know who it was for sure. We looked round the whole place before we shot photos, and I think we only didn't get photos of about 3-4 rooms at most.

Virusman26 should put up his photos soon. I've left off exterior shots as they show access points. 

Even more can be seen on my flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/photomagraphs/sets/72157604026310795/


----------



## Foxylady

What a find! Love that mosaic floor and the archways. Those arched and porthole windows are rather nice too. Great blueprints.
Excellent pics, btw. 

Cheers for that.


----------



## BigDvr6

nice find mate, great photos aswell, looks to be in quite good condition considering people have tried to set it alight.


----------



## diluted

Thanks!
yeah I couldn't believe how it was inside. I don't understand why work ever stopped on it, there's been a fair bit done - the main central staircase is obviously relatively new and there is a lot of plastering work done. Few rooms need flooring put in and it all needs a lick of paint, but a bit of a tidy up and it would be amazing.

Thanks to Virusman for coming at very short notice. I'd have bricked it in that place if I was on my own... specially when the 'others' entered.

I believe that the blueprint of the archway is how the main front doors were planned to look. Why things ever stopped I don't know. But someone's loss is our gain.


----------



## Virusman26

Hey all! 
All credit goes to diluted for this place. He called me yesterday morning with a chance at a good site. Seeing as I was only getting my car sorted for the day, off I went after it was fixed up. Here's what history I can find. Quite important in it's time, and it was planned to be restored. Last plans were from 2006, but we found drawings and plans from back in 1990!

"Built around 1780, the Hall was originally home to the Attwood family, influential local ironmasters during the industrial development of this part of the Black Country.

Over its 200-year history, the Hall has passed through various owners and experienced numerous minor alterations. Over recent years it has been unoccupied whilst Sandwell Council have carried out essential maintenance and restoration work, and have looked to identify a new future for the building.

In 2002 the West Midlands Historic Buildings Trust was invited to commission a feasibility study. This report concluded that the only viable future is to return the Hall to its original residential use, and recommended dividing what was a single residence into five apartments. Even then, subsequent professional advice and analysis has shown that the ongoing maintenance of the estate is only sustainable by adding a sympathetic new wing of a further six apartments."

As we see in diluteds first pic, it was last owned by English Heritage. Not sure if they just gave up or what, but we enjoyed it anyway!!!!!

The pics...............




























































Blue prints of original re-development plans, circa 1990!


























Sorry for the amount, but the place was a bit special in places!!! Loved it, all thanks to diluted. Great explore, apart from getting spooked by kids!  Rather get out safe than get stabbed by some crack addit's needle!!!!! 

Rest of mine are here.............http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604017376316/


----------



## Foxylady

Really nice to see the outside of it. That really is a gorgeous building.
Like the spider in it's web. 

Cheers


----------



## King Al

Super pics, those windows are great as is mosaic floor


----------



## UrbanX

Really great find. Nicely composed shots to ya both. The plans made me drool! Great report and history guys.


----------



## ThenewMendoza

Nice one, hope those blueprints are safe.

TnM


----------



## Virusman26

ThenewMendoza said:


> Nice one, hope those blueprints are safe.
> 
> TnM



Nope.  Despite all the rules of UE, I really wanted to bring them all home. I could have creamed my pants when I found them!!!! I'm a mechanical engineer, so I have a love of anything like that. The room full of drawings was next to the old burned out hall way. A bit worrying really.

They were left in much distress to myself!!!!! There was loads of them.


----------



## diluted

Virusman26 said:


> Nope.  Despite all the rules of UE, I really wanted to bring them all home. I could have creamed my pants when I found them!!!! I'm a mechanical engineer, so I have a love of anything like that. The room full of drawings was next to the old burned out hall way. A bit worrying really.
> 
> They were left in much distress to myself!!!!! There was loads of them.



I was tempted to grab them as well, they look amazing, but yeah, I like to leave somewhere as I found it (aside from writing my own performance review, which may at some point be known as Exhibit A  ).

I guess if we ever visited again we could take some blu-tak and stick them up, camera on tripod and photograph them properly, then return them to where they were.


----------



## Virusman26

Not a bad idea!!  It would be cool if there was a way into the servant buildings next time. I doubt it, but it'd be worth a look if the chance arose.


----------



## diluted

Virusman26 said:


> Not a bad idea!!  It would be cool if there was a way into the servant buildings next time. I doubt it, but it'd be worth a look if the chance arose.



They looked locked up good and proper so I doubt its possible. When we first got there, I didn't think we'd be able to get in the Hall itself. My brother suggested trying to turn the switch on the power box to see if the council are still paying for services. You know how they like to waste money.


----------



## DJhooker

Nice building that, likle the shot with the round windows.


----------



## smileysal

That place look beautiful from the outside, the inside looks very good too. Love that mosaic floor and that room with the round windows. the carvings on the plasterwork, all look fantastic. Hope they hurry up and get working on the place. And its a frightening thought, all those blueprints in a room next to the burnt out hall. Hope they all get saved. 

Cheers guys, excellent work.

 Sal


----------



## mineme

Wow, what a place! It looked great inside and out, well done. What a shame it's been left to rot probably couldn't get the planning permission? or ran out of money, which is more likely the case. Love the piccies.


----------



## Bad wolf

This is rather interesting to me!, when i was yonger (10-14) years i used to spend my summers in lemster near hereford in a fabilous mannor house and farm called henor. This old house and grounds was owned by the corngreave family and had done for many decades. They were Decendents of william corngreave the inventer of the perpetual clock if i remember rightly. I wonder if there is any tie in with this family??.


----------



## Virusman26

Maybe, as there is a nearby industrial estate called Corngreave's, so it may have a connection. Hmm..........

Anyway, I can't believe that English Heritage would have the place and just leave it to rot. I'm going to take it up with them, obviously not mentioning being in there!!!!


----------



## diluted

Virusman26 said:


> Maybe, as there is a nearby industrial estate called Corngreave's, so it may have a connection. Hmm..........
> 
> Anyway, I can't believe that English Heritage would have the place and just leave it to rot. I'm going to take it up with them, obviously not mentioning being in there!!!!



Don't take it up quite yet... we may want to head back sometime


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

English Heritage are only the general coordinators of these Heritage Open Days. Thus the generic 2004 printed poster, with the site location added later - by local coordinator/local Council. As you will be aware these open days are not only to show the general public what there is on their doorstep - they also include sites/buildings that need more public awareness as to the true structural state/lack of progress etc.

This is a Grade 11* listed building, but as far as I am aware not owned English Heritage. The fact that the last major remedial work was carried out by the local Council, may point to that body having control of the buildings on the site.


----------



## Virusman26

diluted said:


> Don't take it up quite yet... we may want to head back sometime



LOL!! True, sorry mate!!!! I wanna go back just for those drawings!


----------



## DPW2008

Nice find here - I would have walked away hearing foot steps - you never know do you.


----------



## Virusman26

DPW2008 said:


> Nice find here - I would have walked away hearing foot steps - you never know do you.



It wasn't just footsteps. We were 2 floors up, one way in, and one way out of a boarded up room. Wierd layout this place. We listened as the voices of 3 people came up the stairs towards us. Standing there thinking" Shite, what if it's crackheads?!" When we heard them settling down and opening cans, we were like, "Sod this, they're just bloody drunks" and got out. 

Comedy moment was to be had trying to get diluted's camera stuff bag in his bag, with zips making DEAD loud noises, while poo dribbled down my leg. So not fun at the time!!!!!!


----------



## ghostsandgadget

some great images of a building i know very well, shame you have shown several points of entry.

i have been researching and trying to look after this place for a while and it is dissapointiing that it gets so heavily vandalised,
please please remove the points of entry pics and not sdo much info as to where it is.

the pics you have are in the present state before the lead was stolen off the roof, and the ceilings came dow because of the above,

it is also quite possible that you heard me in the area, chasing those teenagers off.
my dog normally gives them quite a scare.
the police also tend to visit there a lot because of the trouble, so be very carefull.[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/430347e40da86977f.jpg]




[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/430347e40da86977f.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/430347e40da86977f.jpg]



[/lb]


----------



## smileysal

It's very easy to find any information on Corngreaves Hall, and exactly whereabouts it is in the midlands. When this thread was posted up, I googled it straight away, It isn't a secret. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Virusman26

ghostsandgadget said:


> some great images of a building i know very well, shame you have shown several points of entry.



Sorry, but we are careful not to show ANY access. I know for a fact that on that day, there was only one entry and access point, NOT shown in the photo's.
There is not one photo here that show any open points of entry, any shots showing seemingly open points, like that one in the basement are long exposures that let light in through about ground covers!

Back me up diluted!!!!!!

Oh, and you did a great job of scaring those teenagers off. They came in, and only moved on AFTER we made ourselves present to them. I even watched them come out of the building. If you are so sure we've posted access points, please contact a mod with your own photo's to prove we have put up pics of broken boards etc..............

Sorry, but you've really wound me up with this post.


----------



## carew

well said virusman


----------



## ghostsandgadget

SOME PICS FOR YOU BEFORE THE VANDALISM REALLY STARTED[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/430347e416c43c41e.jpg]



[/lb] 

[[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/430347e40da86977f.jpg]



[/lb 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/430347e416c4794e6.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/430347e419681528c.jpg]



[/lb]


----------



## Virusman26

ghostsandgadget said:


> SOME PICS FOR YOU BEFORE THE VANDALISM REALLY STARTED



Looks like the vandals had done as much work as I saw when I went in. To be honest, it looks just as good, just a lot darker due to MANY more boards that obviously don't deter people from getting in. If you're so involved with the restoration of this place, why hasn't more happened?


----------



## krela

Virusman26 said:


> Sorry, but we are careful not to show ANY access. I know for a fact that on that day, there was only one entry and access point, NOT shown in the photo's.
> There is not one photo here that show any open points of entry, any shots showing seemingly open points, like that one in the basement are long exposures that let light in through about ground covers!
> 
> Back me up diluted!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, and you did a great job of scaring those teenagers off. They came in, and only moved on AFTER we made ourselves present to them. I even watched them come out of the building. If you are so sure we've posted access points, please contact a mod with your own photo's to prove we have put up pics of broken boards etc..............
> 
> Sorry, but you've really wound me up with this post.



Don't make it personal please.

Although I agree, if there's an issue with showing access etc please PM me with the details.


----------



## Virusman26

krela said:


> Don't make it personal please.
> 
> Although I agree, if there's an issue with showing access etc please PM me with the details.



Understood. Cheers for the edit.


----------



## ghostsandgadget

hey guys, the last thing i want to do is wind any one up !
the hole in the floor is still open, waiting for sandwell to repair.
the cellar skylight (bay) was open for a while, due to idiots.
by going into the flat the area that has smoke damage you where taking a hell of a risk.
the druggies who break in quite often leave sharps in the carpet and stair carpet and inside the two loft hatches at the top. if you looked closely you may have seen them and the tackle they use.
well done for scaring nutters off.
if you want more info ref this place and what is happening i will be glad to let you know.
the west midlands historic buildings trust are in the process of buying the building to restore it to residential use., however as more and more vandalism occurs the cost of the project increases. this summer it should begin.
as for the warning about the police.
i have been looking at this site for a while and noticed that you have a respect for the places you visit. i would not like you to be in a situation where the police become involved with you, due to the fact that there has been so much stuff stolen from the house. example...all the lead off the roof, most of the heating system that had never been fired up.
most of the copper pipe work etc etc.12/18 months ago the building was in fairly good condition, now it is getting to the state possibly of being to far damaged to do anything with.
i am not being personal towards any one nor did i intend to upset any one,
andy


----------



## Virusman26

ghostsandgadget said:


> by going into the flat the area that has smoke damage you where taking a hell of a risk.
> the druggies who break in quite often leave sharps in the carpet and stair carpet and inside the two loft hatches at the top. if you looked closely you may have seen them and the tackle they use.



You obviously have never been in worse places? The level of drug paraphernalia was VERY low. The burned out area was very clean. We go kitted up to deal with these things, it's part and parcel of the thing we do.
What was a crime, was seeing all those drawings just left in an obviously fire hazard room. Do people need any more reason to torch the place? Crazy! 

If work ever picks up again on this place, it would be great to see it's progression. I've got a bit of a love affair with the building now, so I'd hope to see something done with it after these years of neglect.


----------



## ghostsandgadget

your right, it is easy to fall in love with the place,
the area i mentioned on last post will be closed and secure by tuesday afternoon, 25 tons concrete poss !
if you decide you want a re-visit within the next day or so let me know.
the plans you saw are from the work that was being carried out by the yts, they rebuilt the place when the roof collapsed during heavy snow.
so if you do decide to go and have another look i will come with you and if you want a set of those plans ........ fine.
they will only be scrapped when building work starts.


----------



## Virusman26

This either sounds too good to be true, or a setup!!


----------



## ghostsandgadget

its definetly not a set up.
sandwell will be filling in the area at the back that needs sorting out. this will be done tomorow.
that just leaves today for you to go have another look.
i sent you a message with my moby number on. give me a ring.

not too late tho i git four kids lol.
thios is a genuine thought.
andy


----------



## Virusman26

So, has anything actually happened, or was all this just a waste of space on our much loved site?  Any pictures of work carried out on Tuesday, or is it still as lifeless as when we visited?


----------



## diluted

just to back up previous points:

-*no* entry points were shown in the images. from what we saw, there was one entry point, whether going in or out, and that was a squeeze. we never break in or force entry anywhere.

-about 95% of the site was extremely dark and any light images are due to long exposure, flash or light painting. no ceilings were knocked in when we were there.

-virusman and I have been extremely respectful to every site that we have been to. we leave things as they were found, and take nothing. there were things in there that both of us would like to have taken, but we stuck to our morals, and do so in every site.

-we go prepared. torches, back up torches, suitable clothing, strong boots. safety comes before photos.

ghostsandgadget, the only people in the area on that day were Vman and myself, the teenage drinkers, and a transit van full of prisoners picking up litter in the nearby nature reserve.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

The present state of this building - is a classic example of what happens, when Local Councils and Groups/Trusts try to 'save' buildings. They act with the best intentions, but unfortunately without the necessary immediate funding. When old buildings become unusable, for their present purpose, they are generally in a poorly maintained condition. Long periods of standing empty, will only lead to terminal decay - especially if you factor in vandalism and theft. Ever increasing funds are then required to preserve the basic structure.

It did not need a genius to work out that five apartments, were not a viable solution for this estate - more new build property was needed. Prior to 2002 there were plenty of examples, where successful conversions had to include new build properties on the estate. There are two beautiful and sympathetic conversions, not one mile from my home, that illustrate this perfectly.

Personal experience would indicate, that it is better to have properties occupied - charging peppercorn rents if necessary - whilst planning is being sorted out. Letting old property stand empty is not an option.


----------



## krela

diluted said:


> just to back up previous points:
> 
> -*no* entry points were shown in the images. from what we saw, there was one entry point, whether going in or out, and that was a squeeze. we never break in or force entry anywhere.
> 
> -about 95% of the site was extremely dark and any light images are due to long exposure, flash or light painting. no ceilings were knocked in when we were there.
> 
> -virusman and I have been extremely respectful to every site that we have been to. we leave things as they were found, and take nothing. there were things in there that both of us would like to have taken, but we stuck to our morals, and do so in every site.
> 
> -we go prepared. torches, back up torches, suitable clothing, strong boots. safety comes before photos.
> 
> ghostsandgadget, the only people in the area on that day were Vman and myself, the teenage drinkers, and a transit van full of prisoners picking up litter in the nearby nature reserve.



I have no doubt, don't worry about it.


----------



## krela

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Personal experience would indicate, that it is better to have properties occupied - charging peppercorn rents if necessary - whilst planning is being sorted out. Letting old property stand empty is not an option.



This is very true, in fact there's a group in Bristol who have taken this very idea and run with it. They're a group of 'ethical squatters' who move into abandoned places and look after them until the developers / owners decide what to do with them. They even do things like put on gallery exhibitions and plays etc.

http://www.artspacelifespace.com/


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

krela said:


> This is very true, in fact there's a group in Bristol who have taken this very idea and run with it. They're a group of 'ethical squatters' who move into abandoned places and look after them until the developers / owners decide what to do with them. They even do things like put on gallery exhibitions and plays etc.
> 
> There should be more groups like this - far cheaper than lackadaisical security firms, and boarded up windows and doors. Boarding is just a sign saying "come and strip me out, all welcome". It is not just property ripe for redevelopment, that like groups should protect. There are large numbers of council houses/properties that are emptied, prior to modernisation/estate development etc. Large amounts of 'our money' has to be paid out rectifying the vandalism before the modernisation can start. I dread to think how much extra money Leeds City Council and its partners have paid out, during the recent spate of modernisations - too much, judging by the Council Tax Bill that came through the door today!!


----------



## Virusman26

It would be great to see places like CGH should totally be saved from vandals and general damage caused by decay. Such a shame to have a house of a pretty significant person go to waste.


----------



## Armchairanne

http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/server/show/ConBar.6177

I like the way it says "Condition Fair". Obviously a bit out of date.


----------



## skittles

There is a company that specializes in renting out empty and disused building for housing while owners are away, being sold or use is changing. It was featured on a TV documentary


----------



## diluted

Armchairanne said:


> http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/server/show/ConBar.6177
> 
> I like the way it says "Condition Fair". Obviously a bit out of date.



To be honest, I'd say 'Fair' was actually rather accurate. Yes, there were some mashed up parts of the building, but there was also a lot that was well kept. The central stairway is obviously rather recent, and there are many rooms that we didn't bother to shoot photos of because they are just big empty clean rooms with nothing to see in them.

A lot of the rooms need emptying, then just a clean and a lick of paint and they'd be fine. If I won the lottery I'd probably buy it and do it up.


----------



## samsmeg123

i live about 1 minute away by car lol, well done guys this site is such a great one!
and yeah you have good confidence with those drunks, dont wanna b stuck in a room full of drunk teenages i can tell you that


----------



## snoopin about

that place has changed since i last saw it 
about 6 years ago !!! It makes me sad to see it getting destroyed mindlessly 
idiots from the local housing estates are tearing this important historical site apart I do hope that the project in charge can sort this out before its too late 
I believe it used to be part of the large estate that is now a golf course wich also used to a quarry of some sort ! theres an old mine not too far from there with a pit shaft still intact ..
If anyone is interested im sure i could make a trip and show you where it is .. Access is tight and rather hard as its a good climb up a rather steep slope 
Peace Snoop


----------

